# Pflanzenquiz zum Wochenende



## Limnos (15. Juni 2011)

Welche Pflanze ist das ?????​


----------



## Kuni99 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenquiz zum Wochenende*

Hallo,

bei 1. verrät schon der Name der Bilddatei, was es ist, 3. schmeckt nicht sonderlich gut und 5. habe ich am Standort in China gesehen. Ich vermisse die Auflösung vom vorletzten Rätsel. Morgen ist eine Kartierexkursion, da werde ich wieder ein paar Aufnahmen machen und als Rätsel einstellen.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenquiz zum Wochenende*

Hallo Wolfgang,
wenn sich niemand meldet, dann rate ich einfach mal. Ich habe auch nicht versucht zu googeln oder wikibeeten :
1) hätte ich ohne meinen Vorgänger nicht erkannt, aber Blätter und Samenhülle sieht tatsächlich wie Päonie aus = "Pfingstrose",
2) Lonicera ist der lateinische Name (Geissblatt) - meins sieht schrecklich aus, soll eigentlich die Hauswand im Osten beklettern,
3) __ Walderdbeere (Rosaceae),
4) __ Schafgarbe (lateinisch fällt's mir nicht ein, Achillea?),
5) kenne ich leider nicht,
6) ein Riedgras wird's schon sein, irgendeine Segge (Merkmale lassen sich sehr gut erkennen),
7) Malve (Malva), ich würde auf eine Wegmalve tippen, keine "__ Stockrose",
8) kenne ich nicht, interessante Schattenpflanze,
9) ist wie 8), und auch schon verblüht...


----------



## Limnos (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenquiz zum Wochenende*

Hi

@ Kai 
Ich hatte nicht damit gerechnet, dass die Bildtitel eingeblendet werden. Das vor-vorige Rätsel ist jetzt auch gelöst.
Nr. 3 schmeckt sogar sehr gut.  Bei Nr. 5 habe ich wieder etwas dazugelernt. Ich habe die Pflanze bisher für eine Amerikanerin gehalten. Ich hoffe, Du und andere beteiligen sich auch noch mit Raten.  

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Kuni99 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenquiz zum Wochenende*

Hallo,

hier kommen meine Vorschläge:

1. Pfingstrose (_Paeonia_ sp.)
2. Springwolfsmilch (_Euphorbia lathyris_)
3. Scheinerdbeere (_Duchesnea indica_, jetzt _Potentilla indica_), Beere schmeckt wässrig
4. Goldquirl-Garbe (_Achillea clypeolata_)
5. Federmohn (_Macleaya cordata_), gesehen am Taibai Shan, nahe Xian
6. Winkelsegge (_Carex remota_)
7. Wilde Malve (_Malva sylvestris_)
8. __ Schwalbenwurz(_Vincetoxicum hirundinaria_)
9. __ Königsfarn (_ Osmunda regalis_)

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Limnos (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenquiz zum Wochenende*

Hallo Kai

Fast alles richtig oder teilweise richtig, aber auch Rolf hat sich nicht schlecht geschlagen!
1) Bei Paeonia bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es officinalis oder corallina ist. Ich fand sie in Tivoli/Italien nahe der Villa des Lucullus
3) ist  Fragaria moschata, die Moschus-Erdbeere, Blättchen bis zu 8 cm groß
4) war in der Gärtnerei als Achillea filipendulina ausgezeichnet !?
Alles andere war richtig, Nr. 8 kenne ich noch unter dem Namen Cynanchum vincetoxicum.
Ich bin auf die Aulösung des Feld- und Wiesenrätsels gespannt.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Kuni99 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenquiz zum Wochenende*

Hallo,

okay, _Duchesnea_-Blätter sind doppelt gesägt, mein Fehler. Die Beere schaut sehr ähnlich aus. Bei _Achillea_ gibt es mehrere mit gelben Blütenständen, also wird _filipendulina_ schon stimmen.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------

